# Alaska in the summer



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Okay who is going to Alaska this summer and, when and, what's your itinerary?
My sister wasn't able to make it over to NY a few weeks back as we hoped so we are going to go visit her in Anchorage. 
We are leaving (stand-by flying so who knows when we'll actually get there!) But we are scheduled to try and fly on July 1st or 2nd. We'll be there until the 12th or so.
Who's going Mezz, Momoreg, anyone else?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

What's your itinerary, Chrose?

We arrive in Fairbanks on July 5 for the land tour. We will see Denali Park from two Princess properties: Denali Princess Lodge and McKinley Princess Lodge. If any of you have experience with these please let me know.

We board the Coral Princess at Whittier (near Anchorage) on July 10. We'll see College Fjord, Glacier Bay (both from the ship), Skagway, Juneau and Ketchikan. After a day at sea we debark at Vancouver. Unfortunately we will be heading directly home and will not linger to enjoy that lovely city. That will have to wait for another trip

Besides crab legs and salmon, what delicacies should we watch for? For souvenirs I'm buying an ulu (traditional Inuit knife similar to a mezzaluna  ) and considering a fur-lined leather parka, but that's all I know of to buy. Any further ideas?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Chrose,
I just returned from Alaska, but we'll get together one day, I'm sure.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

D'OH!!!!  
Fine! Be that way  So what'dya do? Where'd ya go? Who'dya see?

Me, I will be visiting my sister in Anchorage, traipsing around through my old jobs and haunts; The Corsair Rest. , Mr. Prime Beef, Glacial Reflections. I'll visit a giant vegetable farm, going fishing on the Kenai, go to Homer Spit and Halibut Cove. Go to where my other sister used to live in Girdwood.
Alaska is how I met my wife so I want to show her the area.

Well Mezz, try Beer Batter dipped Halibut cheeks. Look for White King Salmon. If you can find it it's worth the trip by itself. Alaskan Spot Shrimp are good also. If you can swing it get a piece of Native Scrimshaw.

That's all I can think of for now, but I'll update this if I think of anything else.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Chrose,
I explained to Mezz. the disappointment that was our Alaskan vacation. To make a long and boring story short, we took a cruise that my mother chose, and it barely allowed us time to get off the ship. Anyway, we went to Juneau, Sitka, Ketchikan, and Victoria, BC. 95% of the time, we were stuck on a ship that only seemed interested in selling us stuff. We'll have to do Alaska OUR WAY next time. :roll:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

That's the spirit Momo! :bounce:


----------

